# control de un motor brushless con un pic 16f84a



## naxox (Abr 30, 2006)

alguien sabe de algun duagrama donde se pueda controlar un motor brushless con un 16f84A

saludos


----------



## ilpancho (May 5, 2006)

No necesitas un diagrama,  dificil,  se trata de un puente H  que viene integrado en una pastilla o lo podes armar vos http://www.galeon.com/oswagar/H_LM386.zip,   te recomiendo el integrado, tendras menos margen de error  aunque es costoso para corrientes mayores a tres amperios. Saludos


----------



## naxox (May 11, 2006)

y como que tipo de puente tengo k hacer por k la verdad he preguntado  por el circuito y no lo he encontrado 

te agradeceria que me inducaras como puedo hacer el puente H

SALUDOS


----------



## naxox (May 11, 2006)

estuve experimentando con un motor brushless y pude conseguir que se moviera como un motor paso a paso y una fuende CC, el motor tenia un bobinado tipo estrella,lo consegui
de la siguiente forma:

b1-b2-b3
+   -    -
-   +    -
-   -    + 

y asi sucecivamente hasta dar una vuelta completa

pero mi pregunta es .....si estos motores son trifasicos y  nesesitan un desfase de 120º c/u como funciona????
saludos


----------



## ilpancho (May 12, 2006)

En ese caso, solo invertis las dos  primeras fases.  usando contactores  o reles.


----------

